# Expected Merit of 2013



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

what you guys think about merit of 2013????it will stick to 84.3% or it will increase???????:!:

- - - Updated - - -

guys two new medical colleges are starting from this year one in bhakar other in faislabad
http://tribune.com.pk/story/479021/govt-to-make-medical-college-in-bhakkar/


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

dont have any idea


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

I attend Al-hamd entry test seminar and they told that this year Uhs mcat will be difficult as they want to lower merit from 84-85 %.I dont want to believe them 
Well,as I feel,merit will be same or maybe higher ... you can see student's craze for medical college. 
We can just work hard,hard and harder and can pray !! :thumbsup:


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

merit will decrease to 81%-82% ... UHS wanted to decrease merit


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

saqib_ali said:


> merit will decrease to 81%-82% ... UHS wanted to decrease merit


how can you say that??????

- - - Updated - - -



annie khan said:


> I attend Al-hamd entry test seminar and they told that this year Uhs mcat will be difficult as they want to lower merit from 84-85 %.I dont want to believe them  Well,as I feel,merit will be same or maybe higher ... you can see student's craze for medical college.  We can just work hard,hard and harder and can pray !! :thumbsup:


 may be annie they have some inside news!!!!!!!


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

h.a. said:


> what you guys think about merit of 2013????it will stick to 84.3% or it will increase???????:!:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


hey is this a govt medical college or private? is it recoganized by PMDC?


----------



## naqvi (Sep 17, 2012)

i think it would be stick to 84. how further high could it go.. but im sure uhs will play some goolge this year maybe by limiting female seats or something else.. keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

naqvi said:


> i think it would be stick to 84. how further high could it go.. but im sure uhs will play some goolge this year maybe by limiting female seats or something else.. keeping fingers crossed!


this is election year they will not limit seats for girls this year i think they will make physics portion very difficult with lots of numericals

- - - Updated - - -



Awais Ishaq said:


> hey is this a govt medical college or private? is it recoganized by PMDC?


both are govt medical colleges


----------



## naqvi (Sep 17, 2012)

yea maybe


----------



## saqisgd (Mar 13, 2013)

good


----------



## yampire (Apr 6, 2012)

merit usually increases every year


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

yampire said:


> merit usually increases every year


yeah this true but i dont think it will exceed 84% this year 
why there are exceptations of difficulty in physics portion?? is anything differnce this year?
do you have an idea that these new colleges i.e. in Bakkhar in Faisalabad will prove an advantage to applicants this year??


----------



## Qasim Nazir (Feb 3, 2013)

Of Course,It Will increase,But this year the increase would not be so significant Due to two new colleges...I guess 84-85% perhaps!


----------



## holland-x (Mar 18, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find more info about the college in Faisalabad? I can't seem to find this information online on my own. I've also looked at the list of recognized medical colleges on the PMDC website, but they make no mention of these new colleges.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

according to me this college is yet not recognized by pmdc,pmdc also not approved medical colleges of Gujranwala,sailkot but they have to approve as soon as govt changes


----------



## holland-x (Mar 18, 2012)

h.a. said:


> according to me this college is yet not recognized by pmdc,pmdc also not approved medical colleges of Gujranwala,sailkot but they have to approve as soon as govt changes


Thanks for clarifying about PMDC. Is there any online source for the college in Faisalabad? If not online, than any organization I can contact? I'm just trying to figure out exactly where in the city it's going to be and whether it's confirmed to be open for the 2013-2014 year.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

i dont know about any contact number...but when admission process will start they will give every info in prospectus


----------



## diya Ali (May 12, 2013)

*Aoa*



h.a. said:


> i dont know about any contact number...but when admission process will start they will give every info in prospectus


Well thanx for providing such a good info h.a...secondly i think uhs is not gonna make the admission test difficult...uhs is working from almost 10 years and they have never made a tough test...my sister gave it too...so be hopeful..


----------



## Palwasha Afridi (Jul 17, 2012)

Fingers Crossed :speechless:


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

86.4% hahahaha .yes never mind, it may happen.Do not take rumors taken for granted.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

jamal said:


> 86.4% hahahaha .yes never mind, it may happen.Do not take rumors taken for granted.


rumor even before the entry test great!!!!!


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

Right now no rumor has came .I was just calculating on basis of 2.4% increase like previous year.


----------



## diya Ali (May 12, 2013)

**



jamal said:


> 86.4% hahahaha .yes never mind, it may happen.Do not take rumors taken for granted.


:roll: never gonna trust anybody now regarding merit & all like that...but it may happen... 86 % :red: but We will make a much better percentage this time inshallah...ameen:thumbsup:


----------



## 00_Rex_Malik (Jun 8, 2013)

No one can tell about the merit list before the entry test, so stop this all and hope for the best.


----------



## naqvi (Sep 17, 2012)

hmmmm thats gonna be a mess they wanna kill us maybe or what?


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## kinza shahab (Jul 6, 2013)

annie khan said:


> I attend Al-hamd entry test seminar and they told that this year Uhs mcat will be difficult as they want to lower merit from 84-85 %.I dont want to believe them
> Well,as I feel,merit will be same or maybe higher ... you can see student's craze for medical college.
> We can just work hard,hard and harder and can pray !! :thumbsup:


I don't think merit will drop this year as many of able contestants were dropped last year, this time they will definitely show them up.


----------



## Rubab malik (Aug 1, 2013)

*How Do You Know That the Merit Will Decrease*

how did you know that the merit will decrease. please tell me


----------



## ghouri (Sep 29, 2012)

hey guys! so now any predictions about the merit list!!!!


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

any news about merit ???
i heard that it will be 83.5 to 84.5.


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

fearless9142 said:


> any news about merit ???
> i heard that it will be 83.5 to 84.5.


What is your source??


----------



## Medical student (Oct 1, 2013)

Qasim Nazir said:


> Of Course,It Will increase,But this year the increase would not be so significant Due to two new colleges...I guess 84-85% perhaps!


which two new colleges? one is sheikh khalifa in lahore. the other one is....???

- - - Updated - - -

heARD? from where? I mean do u hAVe some solid contacts to back up ur statement? or it's jst a gut feeling? reply soon

- - - Updated - - -

Guys, does someone has contacts in the uhs? some teACHER? or anyone involved in the admission process?? they will definetly have a very solid idea abt the expected merit..


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I know this seems silly, but if any of you went to KIPS or STAR, they usually have a rough idea of the merit, so you could always ask them [and share with us too maybe? ]


----------

